
XKCD in decline - TekMol
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=xkcd
======
HocusLocus
That's strange... the graph directly corresponds with the rising popularity of
DuckDuckGo.

------
donalhunt
"An improvement to our data collection system was applied from 1/1/16"

Coincidence??

And yes... the decline started well before that!!

------
gmuslera
The comic #2094 could be based on that graph.

~~~
magneticnorth
... tomorrow's comic? Hi, Randall?

------
newen
Squiggly line plots get old after a while. No narrative plot probably means,
like me, people don't stick around after the novelty wears off.

------
ouid
I don't see how searches for xkcd being in decline necessarily means that xkcd
itself is.

~~~
cavalcanti
Exactly, most browsers nowadays will autosuggest the full domain if you give
"xkcd" as input.

If we use the same criteria, google itself is at its hugest decline.

~~~
ouid
I just type x and then hit enter.

------
java-man
or perhaps more and more people use adblocks?

~~~
pathartl
I don't think it's that. I can only speak from my experience, but it seems
like web comics have been replaced more by memes and I see a lot less of them,
especially XKCD.

